# IMPERIALS 11TH ANNUAL SUMMER BENEFIT CAR SHOW



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

Thee car show of the summer...Imperials 11th Annual Hawaiian Gardens Summer Benefit Car Show and Concert....


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

POSTED ON MY WEBSITE
socalconcepts.webs.com


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 3 2011, 12:52 PM~20476072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 5 2011, 05:57 AM~20488865
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 5 2011, 09:03 PM~20494989
> *
> *


Supp Jessie !! Southern Royalty Will be up in the house all always !!! :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@May 6 2011, 11:26 AM~20497954
> *Supp Jessie !! Southern Royalty Will be up in the house all always !!! :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 6 2011, 03:11 AM~20495928
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 3 2011, 12:52 PM~20476072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 3 2011, 12:52 PM~20476072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Counting down the days.....


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 3 2011, 12:52 PM~20476072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown Effects C.C Bakersfield C.A will be there!!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@May 10 2011, 12:55 AM~20520333
> *Brown Effects C.C Bakersfield C.A will be there!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s L.A.X Classic Car Show on Saturday , June- 11- 2011 from 10 a.m to 4 p.m. The event will include DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, June- 11

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@May 8 2011, 09:30 AM~20507649
> *Counting down the days.....
> *


x65


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 3 2011, 11:52 AM~20476072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:burn: NO TANK TOPS ALLOWED!! DUDE ITS GONNA BE HOT IN JULY!! Y IS DAT?? : :dunno:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@May 16 2011, 05:45 PM~20566161
> *:burn: NO TANK TOPS ALLOWED!! DUDE ITS GONNA BE HOT IN JULY!! Y IS DAT?? : :dunno:
> *


Just following the city of Hawaiian Gardens guidelines.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 17 2011, 07:31 AM~20569590
> *Just following the city of Hawaiian Gardens guidelines.
> *


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

One of my favorite shows for sure... :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 17 2011, 01:56 PM~20571767
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@May 13 2011, 01:11 PM~20546542
> *TTT
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 3 2011, 12:52 PM~20476072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 3 2011, 12:52 PM~20476072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 3 2011, 12:52 PM~20476072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 20 2011, 12:43 PM~20593902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GroupeELA #1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Albert, This is Carlos Carbajal GroupeELA. I have a question for you. We support the Imperial's Show every year. I would hope You guys support Our show tommorow in pomona and Future Groupe Car club Events. I would like to see more of the Imperial's at Car Show's in general. Thank's My Friend Carlos


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Damn, I got to ask my BOSS for Saturday off now so I can make your car show in HG. Let me see what he says and I'll have to get back to you Brothers real quick? Ok, I called him and he gave me that Saturday off that's real cool of him, I guess? But he did tell me that were drug testing on Monday after your car show and I told him no problem I pass every time we test so I'll see everybody in HG on Saturday in support of my Brothers from the big bad azz IMPERIALS CC so save us some spots please. :biggrin: Gracias from your Brothers from another Mother in them dark blue & lite blue colors. Nothing but L&R for the CARNALES from the "IMPERIAL NATION". I was just F-ing around with you Carnales you know they don't drug test at my JOB. haha j/k lol lmao</span>
:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin: MIDNIGHT VISION CC WILL B IN DA HOUSE.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

Is it to early to pre reg?


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Voltron_@May 24 2011, 03:32 PM~20620122
> *Is it to early to pre reg?
> *


x2

Like to pre reg and get it done!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vintage Valadez_@May 26 2011, 05:31 AM~20631744
> *
> *


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@May 25 2011, 12:25 AM~20624067
> *x2
> 
> Like to pre reg and get it done!
> *


Werd!!


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

SATURDAY ?????


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

*t

t 

t*


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttmft


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

RAIDERQUEEN said:


> ttmft


One of the best shows of the year


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 76 CO-PILOT (Jul 13, 2009)

new location looks great! plenty of grass and black top for all. shade, seating areas, and playground for the little ones. should be a good one.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

Showtime car club and bike club will be there had a great time last year too


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

charlieshowtime said:


> Showtime car club and bike club will be there had a great time last year too


:biggrin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Posted on my website!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

xavierthexman said:


> Posted on my website!


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

whats the info for pre reg if I missed it:dunno:


----------



## MR. MARK V (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

LAUGHING BOY said:


> Thee car show of the summer...Imperials 11th Annual Hawaiian Gardens Summer Benefit Car Show and Concert....


ttt


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPNRIVI (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

LAUGHING BOY said:


> Just following the city of Hawaiian Gardens guidelines.


 Can the girls still walk around in g-strings and bikini tops???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2007)

Johnny562 said:


> Can the girls still walk around in g-strings and bikini tops???


:x:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

3 Weeks Out ! ! !


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

OG 61 said:


> 3 Weeks Out ! ! !


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Where do I get some Regs forms?


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:..........


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Maracas (Jun 1, 2011)

Big heads up to all the car clubs coming from up North, the 405 freeway will be shut down that weekend for 10 miles from the 101 fwy to the 10 fwy,please be prepared and use alternate routes and be safe!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

i need a Pre-registration form


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> i need a Pre-registration form


No problem.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

*VEHICLE REGISTRATION FORM*

VEHICLE REGISTRATION FORM


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

*BICYCLE AND MOTORCYLCE REGISTRATION FORM*

BICYCLE AND MOTORCYCLE REGISTRATION FORM


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

*VENDOR REGISTRATION FORM*

VENDOR REGISTRATION FORM


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

VEHICLES REGISTRATION FORM


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

VENDORS REGISTRATION


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Just about a week away. Always a bad ass show


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

Bird said:


> Just about a week away. Always a bad ass show


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

LAUGHING BOY said:


>


Gaby's trying to finish her new bike for your show


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My Impala is still not ready but I did get my son's Cutlass ready and is back in Cali and will be at the show along with myself, LOL....



















Cutty in Cali...


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Almost time....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Days away


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

days away...


----------



## Justride (Jul 29, 2008)

If we dint get to preregister, will you still have room for those that show up? we have 6 cars we want to take to your show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Justride said:


> If we dint get to preregister, will you still have room for those that show up? we have 6 cars we want to take to your show. :thumbsup:


There plenty room come down pre register price only $20.00


----------



## Buick regal (Jan 9, 2011)

*pre register*

Will you be allowing cars in even if we did not pre register ?


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

Buick regal said:


> Will you be allowing cars in even if we did not pre register ?


Yes.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

GONA B A BADASS SHOW ON THAT CANT B MISSED


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Buick regal said:


> Will you be allowing cars in even if we did not pre register ?


Are the bike 15 day of show?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Sup Smiley


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

LAUGHING BOY said:


> Thee car show of the summer...Imperials 11th Annual Hawaiian Gardens Summer Benefit Car Show and Concert....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Looking forward to the show!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

CPT BOY said:


> Sup Smiley


supp dog will see you guys sat


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Just_Looking said:


> There plenty room come down pre register price only $20.00


ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> Are the bike 15 day of show?


:yes:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T for this weekend !


----------



## bajito4ever (May 25, 2011)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

COUNT DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> COUNT DOWN! :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

RAIDERQUEEN said:


> :thumbsup:


Still plenty of room for all interested in showing


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

few more days :h5:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

After the show you can visit the H. G. Casino.

Hawaiian Gardens - Home


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Few more hours


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> Few more hours


:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Bird said:


> :thumbsup:ttt


T T T


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

EVERYONE GET THE RIDES CLEAN AND WAX CAUSE IT GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW TTT FOR IMPERIALS C.C :thumbsup:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> EVERYONE GET THE RIDES CLEAN AND WAX CAUSE IT GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW TTT FOR IMPERIALS C.C :thumbsup:


 Working on the bikes almost show ready


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latin Luxury is gonna be in the house tomorrow.............


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ElProfeJose said:


> Latin Luxury is gonna be in the house tomorrow.............


TTT


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

Uso will be in the house


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

Loaded and ready to roll out in the morning


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

GOT THA RIDE CLEAN N STUFF LOADED UP SEE U GUYS AT UR SHOW TOMORROW TTT FOR IMPERIALS CAR SHOW


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

ROLLIN OUT AT 5;00 IN DA MORNING


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

We be there waitting fro all of you guys . Don't forget to come down and support our food booth. See you guys in the morning.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Another good show! Better Days Los Angeles is enjoying the day ! ! !


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Good show.... Whats eryone doing afterwards?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

MIDNIGHT VISION CC HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

pics :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Great time today! Photos up on http://www.jaebueno.com


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

Latin Luxury had a great time! Thanks Imperials great show like always! TTT


----------



## raider.s-10 (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:*RAIDERNATION IV LIFE IN THE HOUSE*


----------



## imperialslow64 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## imperialslow64 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## imperialslow64 (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

NewStyle had a good time....thanks for the hospitality. See you guys in a couple weeks


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

BAD AZZ SHOW:thumbsup: LA GENTE C.C HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT Great Show !! Did a walk through alot of CLEAN RIDES !!


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

OURSTYLE.CC HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Any More Pics?  :biggrin:*


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

''STYLISTICS CC HADE A GOOD TIME......THANKS TO ALL THE CAMARADAS FROM ''IMPERIALS CC'' FOR THE GOOD SHOW SEE GUYS ON THE NEXT ONE


----------



## orangecountyjay (Sep 4, 2009)

IMPALAS had a blast!!!!!!! GOOD TURN OUT SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Better Days had a good time ! ! !


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Imperials for a great show see u next year :thumbsup:





























































:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Damn i remember some time ago, threads like this would have pages of pictures. What happen? Anybody have pics of the show. Imperials show is one of the biggest shows of the year, so post up the pics....:biggrin:*


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Damn i remember some time ago, threads like this would have pages of pictures. What happen? Anybody have pics of the show. Imperials show is one of the biggest shows of the year, so post up the pics....:biggrin:*


 I AGREE WITH THAT, I'VE NOTICED THAT ON SEVERAL SHOWS LATELY.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

just some pics i have --- lets see some more pic's people:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

LA CURA said:


> I AGREE WITH THAT, I'VE NOTICED THAT ON SEVERAL SHOWS LATELY.




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 336557
> View attachment 336558
> View attachment 336559
> View attachment 336560
> ...





*Nice Pics, thanks for sharing...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

That '56 looks niiiice !!!


lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 336557
> View attachment 336558
> View attachment 336559
> View attachment 336560
> ...


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

THANKS IMPERIALS FOR THE A GREAT TIME & HOSPITALY SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR FOR SURE TRAFFIC NOR CAL......


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CLASSIC STYLE CC HAD A GREAT TIME THNAKS FOR A GOOD SHOW IMPERIALS CC TTT SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

We had a good time. Everything was cool even the cops were good.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

cook1970 said:


> THANKS IMPERIALS FOR THE A GREAT TIME & HOSPITALY SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR FOR SURE TRAFFIC NOR CAL......


X63! THANKS JR. JESSE V. & THE ENTIRE IMPERIALS C.C. THE OPEN DOORS WELCOME IS WELL APPRECIATED. SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE. TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME!


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

presents
*
2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW/FUNDRAISER*
 in behalf of
* "EL RANCHO HIGH SCHOOL'S" "CROSS COUNTRY TEAM"*

* COME DOWN AND HAVE SOME GOOD FOOD & A GOOD TIME!!!!*

 SUPPORTED BY...
*"STREETLOW MAGAZINE"
"ELECTRO RADIO.com
"GERMAN BOMBS CC"
"CHOLO DJ"
"JOE LEWIS (POWER 106)
"DIAMOND GIRL PROMOTIONS"
"WEEKENDBOY RECORDS"
"MARK METRO"
"DJ RAY GEE"*
*
"GIVEAWAYS" - "50/50 RAFFLES" - "TROPHY'S FOR SEVERAL CATIGORIES"
*
* "SPOTS ARE LIMITED, SO ARRIVE EARLY"*

*"ALL MEDIA WELCOME"*
*
"ALL CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS, WELCOME"!!!!*


*
$15 - CARS

$10 - MOTORCYCLES

$5 - BIKES & PEDAL CARS

$30 - VENDORS (10 x 10) (NO FOOD VENDORS) (PLEASE CONTACT ME FOR DETAILS)*

*"NO PRE-REGISTRATION" *
__________________________​__________________________​_


*BOMBS (30's to 50's) - 1st, 2nd, 3rd PLACE

60's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

70's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

80's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

90's & UP - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST FOR UNDER CONSTRUCTION 1st & 2nd PLACE

MOTORCYCLES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

LOWRIDER BIKES - 1st & 2nd PLACE

PEDAL CARS - 1st & 2nd PLACE

VW's - 1st & 2nd PLACE

BEST OF SHOW

"CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION" 
**(WITH MOST CARS IN ATTENDANCE)*
*
FOR MORE INFO: DANNY (D.J. BUGSSY) - (562) 316-3743*

*
THANK YOU, AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

any more pics ???


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> any more pics ???



*X2  *


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> View attachment 336557
> View attachment 336558
> View attachment 336559
> View attachment 336560
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I took a couple of pics here they are.........TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

show the IE the love come down to our Bike and Peddle car show


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

good show fellas..NEW STYLE has a good time:thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

PICTURES I TOOK


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

[I







MG]http://i863.photobucket.com/albums/ab196/classicstylecc/showpics029.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS BRO YOU GUYS HAVE NICE RIDES AND LOVE YOUR 63 AND THE 70


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> [I
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Nice Pics....:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Damn i remember some time ago, threads like this would have pages of pictures. What happen? Anybody have pics of the show. Imperials show is one of the biggest shows of the year, so post up the pics....:biggrin:*


If I knew how to upload pics it would be on since I am everywhere


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> If I knew how to upload pics it would be on since I am everywhere



*It's not that hard Mike, I have a Photobucket account. Load the pics there and copy the last URL box, then reply on here and paste. *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

All I can say is *"GRACIAS IMPERIALS LA CC" and to "Bird and his great crew of out stranding judges" *and for another great car show in support of our IMPERIALS Brothers and the HG School that benefited from this fundraiser because we had such a blast all day long and at the end of the day our entry numbers were each called out and our names and CC and every member that was representing the big "T" in HG all placed with 5-1st, 1-2nd and 1-3rd. Agasin Gracias for those that were involved in organizing and putting this great show on once again and for the 11th year in a row and we have not missed your car show in 11 years and God willing we will all be there again next year at your 12th Ann. Car Show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

peter cruz said:


> All I can say is *"GRACIAS IMPERIALS LA CC" and to "Bird and his great crew of out stranding judges" *and for another great car show in support of our IMPERIALS Brothers and the HG School that benefited from this fundraiser because we had such a blast all day long and at the end of the day our entry numbers were each called out and our names and CC and every member that was representing the big "T" in HG all placed with 5-1st, 1-2nd and 1-3rd. Agasin Gracias for those that were involved in organizing and putting this great show on once again and for the 11th year in a row and we have not missed your car show in 11 years and God willing we will all be there again next year at your 12th Ann. Car Show.


Thanks for the great comments Peter. For myself and my crew its always great to be a part of an event with people like yourself and the guys from Imperials. Nothing but love and respect for all you guys. As you do we look forward to that show every year and hope we can always be a part of it.


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

when is this years show?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

65ss said:


> when is this years show?


x2


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

65ss said:


> when is this years show?


x66.....


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

so,is it happening this year ?????


----------

